

[Hiring] Ruby on Rails Developer - ScIMed

At SciMed Solutions, located in downtown Durham, NC, we are passionate about building software in the medical, scientific, and academic communities. Our work has enabled our clients to make a difference in vaccine discovery, cancer treatment, energy- efficient building construction, and social change. We are looking for someone equally passionate as well as self-motivated, disciplined, driven, a decision-maker, and a team player. We want employees who are not solely driven by personal success, but are invested in the team's success.<p>About the Position 
Although this position is for a Ruby on Rails developer, Ruby experience is not required. If you have a 4 year degree, are a talented coder, can work quickly, and work across multiple technologies and projects, we'll train you on Ruby. Experience or understanding of Agile development, experience in coding technologies such as PHP, Python, Perl, .NET, JSP, XML, JavaScript, or AJAX are a plus. The best applicants will bring valuable skills beyond computer science and software engineering.
 
We strive to find the best fit for every employee and value personal growth. If you are interested in working in an environment of accuracy, teamwork, openness, respect, and would like to limit your work week to 40 hours, apply today. Read more details at http://www.scimedsolutions.com/employment-opportunities. Send your resume and cover letter to employment@scimedsolutions.com.
======
AznHisoka
Off site considered?

